# Black GSD breeder



## Dool (Nov 1, 2014)

I've been searching for months now and I've never felt so lost. My husband and I are looking for a companion dog. We live in New York, but we are willing to drive far to pick up a puppy.

The only breeder I found is from Kennel Von Weise and I don't know much about them. 

I'm hoping someone here can point me in the right direction. PM me if need be! I'm also very patient so I can wait till next year to get the right puppy for us!

I look forward to everyone's responses!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Color should be on the bottom of the priority list (and one reason you're having a difficult time finding what you're looking for is nobody is breeding specifically for black coloring). Breeders who breed for a specific color first and foremost are cutting corners elsewhere to achieve that goal. Instead, search for breeders who produce dogs with the TEMPERAMENT you want, and inquire about any pairings that are likely to produce a black puppy. What are you looking for in terms of temperament? Drive level? Activity level? What is your lifestyle like? Those answers should help you narrow down a list of potential breeders.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with wanting the color you want, just make sure health and temperament are included on the want list and go to a reputable breeder. Most of the working line breeders have blacks in their litters (2 sables can produce black). I highly recommend Jean Schrader at Schraderhaus. I have a dog from her and couldn't be happier with him or her as a breeder. She is on the opposite coast but does ship. 

If you contact her tell her Eli's mom referred you. SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*Breeder*

See Giant German Shepherds for blacks. Those dogs have the most wonderful temperament too.

They'll fly the puppy to you.

LF


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Hey Dool, if you see this, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

There are a lot of working line breeders that will have black puppies . I know of an ASL breeder in NH that seems to have several black puppies as well. 

What are you looking for in a dog other than "black"?


----------



## Dool (Nov 1, 2014)

Let me apologize for my first post. It seems I was misunderstood. We are looking for a black GSD, but that doesn't mean we are not looking at health and temperament. I'm sorry I didn't state those first. I had assumed it was obvious. Our first priority is the health of the dog. I'm sorry about the confusion. 

We are new to this so I also apologize if I sound like a newbie. My husband and I both grew up with GSDs in our lives and so we want to continue that tradition. We are looking for a GSD that will be obedient, protective, family oriented, and loyal. I understand that training and obedience classes will be needed and I have no problems with that. I have a lot of time on my hands. We hope to find a GSD that is energetic but not overly hyperactive. 

I do hope this helps a bit. Please let me know if you have any other questions.

We hope to find the right breeder for us.


----------



## joneser (Jun 9, 2014)

You are not asking for this feedback, but as someone new to the breed, I'd recommend considering a young rescue pup. I "rescued" a 15 month old in May. 

My.hands.are.full.
:crazy:

Maybe in a few years I'll get a puppy...but right now I am SO thankful I didn't learn all these things while also going through the landshark/house-training phases!

Hope you find the right dog for you and your family.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Crooked Creek / Karen Belcher has blacks, she is a member here, but doesn't post much , her website is crooked creek ranch she is also on FB.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Many of us who breed working lines still breed for health, temperament and correct functional structure. And get black puppies! I have a newly titled black female who will be bred on her next heat. I had a litter yesterday which at least 2 pups were black...unfortunately, only one, maybe two pups have made it (last update from ER at 230 am) and neither will be available for sale (keeping the female!) 


Don't get a pup from someone whose PR is set to sell to "old fashioned" "king sized" etc....look at the big picture and the color is secondary....most working breeders will produce blacks.

Lee


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You've got some good recommendations to get started. And I agree with wolfstraum to not go with a GSD breeding 'king sized' shepherds, that's not what a GSD is supposed to be (I'd also not recommend anyone breeding a micro GSD). 

The best breeders prefer to sell to the best possible owners. And the more you know about the breed the more likely they are to get you a great pup. Have you found this site yet --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html Great information to help get thru the confusion of getting the best puppy for your home.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> Many of us who breed working lines still breed for health, temperament and correct functional structure. And get black puppies! I have a newly titled black female who will be bred on her next heat. I had a litter yesterday which at least 2 pups were black...unfortunately, only one, maybe two pups have made it (last update from ER at 230 am) and neither will be available for sale (keeping the female!)
> 
> 
> Don't get a pup from someone whose PR is set to sell to "old fashioned" "king sized" etc....look at the big picture and the color is secondary....most working breeders will produce blacks.
> ...


Crap, sorry to hear this, hoping both pups made it, the work and stress responsible breeders must go through.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

The Blizzak's puppies will be born in 3-4 days  Blizzak is black, the female is black and all puppies will be black 

But Quebec is far from NewYork


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Vaks said:


> The Blizzak's puppies will be born in 3-4 days  Blizzak is black, the female is black and all puppies will be black
> 
> But Quebec is far from NewYork


But but but..Quebec is so close to me......oh man i got the puppy fever large.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

If you're interested in looking at American lines there is a top GSDCA breeder in West Virginia that has had a number of black puppies and currently has some newborn. Her name is Iza Ackerman and her kennel name is Karizma, if you Google her kennel name you will see her multiple, top winning GSDs over a very long career. A friend of mine from upstate NY got a beautiful black male from her in July and says he's the best dog she's ever had. I've known Iza for many years, she is a very knowledgeable and dedicated breeder. 

~ Cherri


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> But but but..Quebec is so close to me......oh man i got the puppy fever large.


Sory, the litter is already sold out


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Vaks said:


> Sory, the litter is already sold out


Can you post puppy pics


----------



## Guy9999 (Aug 25, 2014)

Longfisher said:


> See Giant German Shepherds for blacks. Those dogs have the most wonderful temperament too.
> 
> They'll fly the puppy to you.
> 
> LF


GGS does OFA but the salespitch is a bit much, 
'S*AM*
is a Super Athlete, with the finest Schutzand and Police Dog Champion Pedigree ever known. He has mass muscle, heavy bone, and a super large, beautiful head. He weighs 130 lbs and is 29" at the shoulder. he consistently produces huge, athletic puppies with Impressive size and good looks. 
Sam is a Service Dog for my daughter, Crystal, who is autistic. 
Sam is very athletic when asked to be , but his natural temperament is very laid back and loving. He loves all of the puppies and teaches them to play, swim, and dig holes'.


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

I purchased Lux from Von Moyer Haus out of Allentown, PA. A lot of people had negative comments because though she has a lot titled dogs within her pedigrees her dogs she uses for breeding aren't all titled and its a mixture of WGSL, Well bred american show lines and BYB but I can say I'm very pleased with my handsome boy and the way she handles her animals as well as their health and temperaments. She has a great puppy agreement and the puppies for myself weren't as expensive as the 1500-2500 other dogs that may have had titled parents at had looked at. Everyone has their own opinions for everything so pick someone you feel comfortable with and that has proof of good health is the best advice I would give! 

Good Luck! ?


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

There should be plenty of good breeders who have litters that may have black pups within driving distance. I would check with Pam at Von Hena C or Carol at Watcher Engel in Connecticut. Dean at Diamond Shepherds in Maryland usually has litters of black pups. All good working line breeders!


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

EastGSD said:


> If you're interested in looking at American lines there is a top GSDCA breeder in West Virginia that has had a number of black puppies and currently has some newborn. Her name is Iza Ackerman and her kennel name is Karizma, if you Google her kennel name you will see her multiple, top winning GSDs over a very long career. A friend of mine from upstate NY got a beautiful black male from her in July and says he's the best dog she's ever had. I've known Iza for many years, she is a very knowledgeable and dedicated breeder.
> 
> ~ Cherri


My first GSD was from Iza, although she was located in Clinton NJ and had a different last name at the time. I would be happy to share my experience with anyone who is interested. Fell free to PM me.


----------



## eisen (Nov 23, 2014)

Home - Vom Hallynn Haus German Shepherd's ....Breeder of Solid Blacks!!
She is in Virginia, super nice and with great experience, over 30 yrs experience. Rhoda specializes in solid blacks and sables, DDR East German lines 
We are going to visit her next Sunday the 7th. She only has 2 to 3 litters per year. We are getting a solid black pup with a big head. We will post how our visit goes after


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

One of the things that really bothers me on this forum is when people are looking for information, there is no way to quickly gauge the the experience and knowledge of the people offering information and advice. I would advise you to look at the posters providing information ....examine their experience and background before taking advice. 

Personally I see several referrals here that I would be very wary of - especially for companion puppies.

Lee


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

There are some great breeders that produce black puppies from health checked parents. Send me a msg, I am in NY. We can talk.


----------



## Noles20 (Dec 27, 2011)

I would love to have another black GSD in a few years. Once our kids are older and more independent, we will be getting a GSD.


----------

